#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 狼群集會岩 >  > [資料] 阿努比斯

## 北極狼

阿努比斯
維基百科，自由的百科全書
跳轉到： 導航, 搜索

阿努比斯阿努比斯(Anubis)是古埃及神話中的死神，有時也被看作冥界之神。他是賽特與奈芙蒂斯的兒子。他在象形文字中的名字發音更接近「安普」。

阿努比斯長有胡狼(抑或其他犬科動物)的頭，胡狼是他的象徵。這個胡狼的形象是與他在神話中的角色息息相關的。因為胡狼是一種食腐動物，是屍體的清除者，與死亡有著密切的聯繫。他同時也被看作是死者的守護者。在藝術作品中，阿努比斯被描繪為一位長著胡狼頭的男性，豎著耳朵，手執一根鞭子。

阿努比斯最初是冥界之王，然而隨著對歐西裡斯崇拜的產生，他變成了看門人。作為看門人，阿努比斯的主要職責是：用將死者的靈魂與瑪特(Maat)的羽毛在天平上對比。如果靈魂與羽毛一樣輕，阿努比斯就帶他去見歐西裡斯，否則則將他餵給阿米特（Ammit）。

對於阿努比斯的崇拜或許甚至比歐西裡斯還要早。在尤那斯文本(Unas text)中(第70行)將他與荷魯斯之眼相關聯。在死亡之書中，他為歐西裡斯的屍體塗油，用艾西斯和奈芙蒂斯編織的亞麻布把他包裹起來，並把自己的手按在歐西裡斯的屍體上保護他。

----------


## 影狼

本狼也找到了阿努比斯的資料與大家分享!  :Smile: 

*胡狼與古埃及的阿努比斯崇拜* 
楊龢之 

最近這段時間，「胡狼」這個詞，似乎很容易讓人聯想到《雪狼湖》的男主角。特別是今年初張學友宣布不繼續參加這齣全球巡迴音樂劇的演出之後，新的胡狼人選成為不少人談論的話題。然而，我們今天要談的與《雪狼湖》沒什麼關係。

胡狼的生物分類屬犬科犬屬，一般包括形態類似的四個物種：金色胡狼（Canis aureus, Golden Jackal）、黑背胡狼（C. mesomelas, Black-becked Jackal）、側帶胡狼（C. adustus, Side-striped Jackal），與阿比西尼亞胡狼（C. simenia, Abyssinian Jackal）。最後一種阿比西尼亞胡狼的體型稍小，有人稱牠為阿比西尼亞狐，不將牠列入胡狼家族中。而且阿比西尼亞胡狼已瀕臨滅絕，看過的人有限。

這三種主要的胡狼分布範圍從印度到北非，其中有不少地域同時有兩、三種胡狼在同一塊地盤裡討生活，可說是十分尋常的動物。其中金色胡狼的亞種——印度胡狼（Canis. a. Indicus, Indian Jackal），更是產於佛陀的故鄉，但以中國與印度歷史交流的久遠，幾千年來，中國古人居然對牠一無所知！

遠者不論，明初鄭和下西洋時，大批介紹及引進了各種的域外動物，即使有些是當時條件不可能飼養的（例如：狐蝠、馬來鼯猴），也往往留下了紀錄。鄭和船隊所到之處，有不少是產胡狼的地方，何以史料中竟一字未提呢？大概是因為牠既不像獵豹、沙漠猞猁等可以馴養，以供打獵之用；牠的毛皮又不如貂、狐那麼珍貴；也不是會對人類造成嚴重危害的猛獸。因此，不值得當地人特別注意。更重要的是，牠的樣子還不夠「炫」！不像獅子、長頸鹿的長相可以引發一串驚嘆號！所以，古來番邦不會拿胡狼來進貢，鄭和的隨員即使看過，恐怕也只當作是曠野中的流浪狗吧！

中國人不知道，印度人不在意，但古埃及人可重視得很！

古埃及人崇拜自然神，這與許多文明的初期一樣。比較特殊的是：除了日月山川之外，許多動物也都是他們尊奉的對象。更確切地說，是許多神祇都以各式各樣動物面貌出現，包括：公牛、母牛、山羊、狗、貓、鱷魚、鷹、雞、鵝、燕子、蛇、狒狒，甚至蝗蟲等等。

其中，阿努比斯（Anubis）的樣子就是一隻胡狼，其造型有時是狼頭人身，有時候乾脆就是完整的胡狼形狀。不管體型大小，每座金字塔裡都少不了祂，因為祂既是屍體保護神，也是死者靈魂前往朝拜復活神歐西里斯（Osiris）的引導者。古埃及人熱切盼望死後能復活，沒有祂帶路的話，很可能見不到復活之神，無法得到回陽間的許可。就算自己能摸索找到歐西里斯，但屍體沒得到完善保護而毀壞了，復活夢也會落空。這樣的神祇怎能不好好巴結呢？

阿努比斯信仰從五千多年前的埃及前王朝時期就已經開始萌芽，到第六王朝（2345~2181 B.C.）時才發展成熟。這牽涉到埃及的神話，必須從掌握冥界最高權力的歐西里斯說起。據說歐西里斯是太陽神的後裔，原為尼羅河神，祂每年會死去一次，然後復活。此一說法象徵尼羅河年年固定的氾濫、乾涸，洪水期帶來大批有機養分，使得下游的三角洲長保肥沃。

歐西里斯後來慘遭他的兄長賽特（Set）謀害，賽特將其身體剁成碎片後，丟入尼羅河中，漂流到埃及各地。他的妻子艾希絲（Isis，也是他的姊妹）將屍塊一一找回，由阿努比斯包紮製成全世界第一具木乃伊。於是歐西里斯成為冥府的主宰，執掌復活大權，是埃及眾多神祇中最重要的一位。有這段淵源，所以阿努比斯不但理所當然成為屍體保護神，而且只有跟隨祂才能見到歐西里斯。

因為阿努比斯是處理屍體這一行的祖師爺，所以古埃及製作木乃伊的師傅們工作時，必須配戴胡狼頭面具，以求可以獲得阿努比斯的庇蔭。

但是，阿努比斯的樣子為什麼會像胡狼呢？很可能是因為人們常在墳地看到胡狼拖出的屍體，直覺認為牠與人死後遭遇有關，因怖生敬，於是認為屍體保護神就應該長這個樣子。

這實在太抬舉牠了！胡狼雖然是肉食性動物，但體型不大，身長只有66~107公分，體重13~18公斤，和一隻中小型的狗差不多大。在其分布的範圍內，東邊的老虎、西邊的獅子，以及豹、獵豹等等，個別戰力都比他強得多。胡狼族群又不夠大，無法用「狼海戰術」，稍大型的草食獸也無能去獵捕。因為不管在哪個地盤內都沒辦法當老大，為了生存，只好有什麼就吃什麼。牠們的菜單甚至還包括老鼠和昆蟲，對於腐屍當然也不太挑剔。

胡狼的這一個特性，本來也沒什麼了不起，沒想到經過聯想附會，最後竟成為讓人敬畏的阿努比斯。

楊龢之︰ 業餘科學史研究者

轉自: 科學月刊

----------


## 小步

> 其中，阿努比斯（Anubis）的樣子就是一隻胡狼，其造型有時是狼頭人身，有時候乾脆就是完整的胡狼形狀。不管體型大小，每座金字塔裡都少不了祂，因為祂既是屍體保護神，也是死者靈魂前往朝拜復活神歐西里斯（Osiris）的引導者。古埃及人熱切盼望死後能復活，沒有祂帶路的話，很可能見不到復活之神，無法得到回陽間的許可。


阿努比斯 狼頭人身

人面獅身 人頭獅身

這是我目前喜歡埃及的神之一

P.S 還有，喜歡日本 希臘的(自創)神祇~

關於阿努比斯 只有在某些日本漫畫才看的到，他象徵人死而復生

也許 遊戲王有唷^^"(踹飛)

埃及是不可沒有阿努比斯的，連埃及王都需要他入葬的守護，據說他是黑色的狐狼，

可是我常看一些百科書，狐狼大多是紅棕色，但為何阿努比斯卻是黑色呢

是不是跟神話故事有關 !!

----------


## wingwolf

我找到了一些阿努比斯的圖片，拿來與大家分享：

----------


## 鵺影

阿奴比斯算是埃及神祇當中最常被提到的當中之一，
日系漫畫經常出現不說，電影神鬼傳奇二也有他的蹤影！

----------


## wingwolf

我又去找到了一些資料，放上來供大家分享^^
——


阿努比斯（Anubis）

　　死者審判官

　　次等神力
　　聖徽：黑色豺狼頭
　　所在位面：The Offering Fields
　　陣營：守序中立
　　神職：審判、死亡
　　信徒：守衛者、木乃伊制作師、死靈師、僧侶
　　牧師陣營：守序邪惡，守序中立，守序善良
　　領域：秩序，魔法，安眠（Repose）
　　偏好武器：硬頭錘

　　阿努比斯的樣貌爲長有狗頭或豺狼頭和尾巴的男性形象，一頭優雅的黑色直發披散在雙肩之上。他一般身著閃爍金光的鱗片鎖環胸甲和及膝的短裙，同時雙臂都佩有護腕和臂章。其標志性持有物是一根節杖或一支真知圓環十字杖（true ankh）。阿努比斯可以利用“改變形體”能力將自己變爲一只豺狼。
　　阿努比斯是歐西裏斯（Osiris）和涅芙缇絲（Nephthys）之子。

教義
　　阿努比斯將死亡凡物的靈魂引導至審判之廳，監督死者接受瑪特（Maat）的 “衡量天平”之審判，同時也在死亡之旅中保護死者。另外，他是陵墓的守護者，負責防止陵墓遭到盜墓賊侵擾或被其他人所玷汙。阿努比斯曾經利用他在藥草與醫學方面的知識來幫助他的母親涅芙缇絲和阿姨愛西絲（Isis，這是他老爹的妻子，其實也應該叫媽……）來制作歐西裏斯（他的父親）的木乃伊。阿努比斯也是魔法知識，尤其是死靈係相關魔法知識的管理者。但盡管如此，阿努比斯也決不寬恕那些喚醒或操縱死者的行爲，但有一個例外是他允許利用木乃伊充當陵寢的守衛。
　　阿努比斯的信徒以嚴酷的修行來磨練自己的意志與靈魂，以求爲自己死後的最終之旅做好準備。死者審判官的信徒很少，但是經常會在其牧師所主持的葬禮上被人們膜拜。

神職人員和神殿
　　阿努比斯的牧師很少也並不特別受歡迎，提到他們就會讓人想起葬禮和墳墓。盡管他們並非都是一成不變的削瘦、陰沈、嚇人的殡葬業者，但相當一部分確實如此。同所有法老牧師相同，阿努比斯的男性牧師剔光頭發，而女性牧師蓄長發。他們的裝束是白色長袍。阿努比斯的牧師大部分是男性。
　　阿努比斯的神殿總是位於公墓的臨近位置，其設計格局一般與大多數法老神殿相同。阿努比斯的神殿是葬禮禮堂、屍體防腐處置所，也是被守護的宗教與魔法知識的寶庫。

----------


## 八神菲特

可是我之前看書上寫阿努比斯是歐西里斯和奈芙蒂斯的兒子

----------


## 斯冰菊

本狼超級愛阿努比斯啊！！！本狼甚至希望能被祂作成狼木乃伊！！！  :wuffer_howl:  

回到正題，本狼接觸阿努比斯已經有十年了吧！！！其中最主要讓本狼關注的因素，應該是卡通【淘氣法老王】；只可惜，在這個系列中阿努比斯露面次數不多，倒是反派塞特每一集都出現。
淘氣法老王資料集！！！

http://www.wretch.cc/blog/syher/4511027



本狼收藏的阿努比斯畫像與玉照大概有一百多張吧！！！其中本狼最納悶的是：好像眾畫家對阿努比斯的尾巴畫法，他們的意見老是分歧，有好幾種不同的版本與相對應的主張。 

從現實中的胡狼尾巴可以發現，他們的尾巴很像德國狼犬，本狼姑且稱之為「德國狼犬原始派」。就是有尾椎、外由肌肉、神經與皮膚包裹、表面覆蓋叢生濃密的毛與標準長度的類型。本狼以這種版本為第一種。

第二種是像獅子的尾巴，在尾端會有一叢毛(無論整條都有毛還是只有尾端長毛)。

第三種是像馬的，單純只有毛的尾巴。

第四種是像靈提一樣修長的尾巴。這種與第一種一樣常見。

第五種是像狐狸一樣濃密的大尾巴。(有更濃密的圖片，礙於太......所以改貼這張。)

第六種是畫像或浮雕中的無尾。

總共有這六種畫風，本狼個狼偏好第一種與第四種。本狼也一直對這種分歧百思不得其解。

本狼真心覺得：阿努比斯這種無私為亡者送上最後一程的作為，非常令本狼敬佩！！！祂可以說是最早的送行者。在東方人類這種對死亡忌諱的文化氛圍中，阿努比斯的殯葬象徵可說是破除這種「敬而遠之」的最有力推手！！！

也許，倘若殯儀館找阿努比斯來代言的話，台灣對死亡的恐懼應該能很快消除吧！！！

行文末了，本狼找了七段影片與各位狼大大分享。

【偽阿努比斯主題曲！！！】：[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzTtXNT_KEk[/youtube](有圖，然而曲子並非主題曲。)

【真阿努比斯主題曲！！！】：
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2jjDPSyWyM[/youtube](由來自希臘雅典，成立於79年[1990]的SEPTIC FLESH所演唱！！！)

【阿努比斯身家大公開！！！】：[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzwvVUvyDSE[/youtube]

【阿努比斯電玩畫面！！！(WII)】：[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cnnmfZURac[/youtube]

電玩詳細資料！！！

http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=1...7V%A4%F1%B4%B5



【阿努比斯大軍！！！布蘭登費雪，你算哪根蔥，給本狼閃一邊去！！！】：[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_H8GVFQv9s&feature=related[/youtube]

【現代版的阿努比斯────特搜戰隊隊長：司令！！！】：[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wjrffe5io60[/youtube]

附錄：【阿努比斯之父────奧塞利斯與天狼星的故事！！！】： [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-UN7dVhkx0[/youtube]

----------


## 尊o葆葆

阿努比斯好像是埃及的一種神像
前幾天有看過他的照片
長的很像金字塔守護員一樣呢
有獸人還有四肢腳的阿努比斯
最長看到的是獸人的
四肢腳的很少看到  :Sad:  
真希望能再看到四肢腳的阿努比斯>W<

----------


## Wolfwei

> 文章內容過少不充實
> 請以右上角之編輯功能增添內文
> 
> 樂園全域管理狼 阿翔


或許”狼人”就是從阿努比斯來的。

----------


## 斯冰菊

昨夜(11/22)到本狼之校視藝系一遊，發現走廊左側佈置著大約十個阿努比斯面具！！！ :wuffer_laugh: 
本狼頓時大喜，見旁邊有一男一女，開口即嗥：「這些阿努比斯面具造的真不錯哪！！！」
兩個之中有一個回答：「這不是我們做的，這是大一的學弟妹們做的。」
本狼再回：「是為了啦啦隊比賽製作的嗎？」
回曰：「是的。」
本狼頃刻興奮嗥 :lupe_laugh: ：「應該都是學弟穿的吧。倘若如此，能否請他們戴上面具之後，全身只穿亞麻圍的布裙、全身塗黑、再戴一條尾巴，畢竟祂是胡狼嘛！！！然後拿一根權杖？這樣本狼保證視藝系絕對能拿冠軍！！！」
本狼現在已經等不及12月11日的比賽了！！！雖然本狼是史地系的，但是本狼會為視藝系給予最大聲與最熱情的打氣！！！真不知道在阿努比斯冥冥之中的神力作用以及視藝系的創意靈感激盪之下，會有如何的精采演出？

盛冰如 :wuffer_wink: ：且讓咱們繼續──看下去！！！

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

說真的,我也喜歡阿努比斯的,
如果真的有照片的話,
可否給我們看看?

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  護狼：

      本狼也想啊。只是本狼當時沒有帶爪機，就算有帶也是十年前的中古機型，只能用來打地鼠。況且今天本狼再去藝術館就發現面具已經不見了，也許已經被收起來了吧。下一次要再見到應該得等下個月十一號，本狼學校啦啦隊比賽的日子才有緣一見了。 :wuf_e_cry: 

      不過還是有可能讓護狼以及所有友獸看到喔。就是當天的影片！！！本狼承諾會盡全力去找的！！！ :wuf_e_smile: 凹嗚~~~~~~~~~~~~~！！！ :wuf_e_howl: 

                                                                     凍狼   斯冰菊   摯書

                                                                             101/11/28    00:17

----------


## 斯冰菊

先向各位友獸嗥聲：抱歉！！！因為期末報告導致本狼異常忙碌，所以到現在世界末日這一天才貼上影片。 :狐狸冷汗: 

12/11因為當天下雨，所以連帶讓原本的啦啦隊比賽地點由操場移師到公誠樓的籃球場，也因此導致很多隊的道具無法施展。本狼看了全程，視藝系果然沒有讓本狼失望，真的是太精彩啦！！！ :lupe_yay: 尤其是那個會隨著音樂擺動的人面獅身像的頭！！！ :em_jackallaugh: 

更讓本狼驚喜的是：當晚暖冬結束之後，本狼到視藝系，發現他們已經開始收拾道具了。本狼上前稱讚他們並半開玩笑詢問：「可否帶一個胡狼頭面具回窩？」沒想到他們竟然回答：「可以啊！！！」然後本狼就驚喜地帶著面具回窩啦！！！ :lupe_laugh: 

這就是他們的精彩演出！！！──http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLNWZ...Dpx3u9&index=9

                                                                         凍狼   斯冰菊   隆重呈獻

                                                                                 101/12/21    00:35    世界末日超級鉅作！！！

附註：本狼會在FF21戴著胡狼頭面具前來，歡迎拍攝並放到狼版之上喔！！！ :wuf_e_wink:

----------


## 斯冰菊

足足有7.8公尺高！！！(相當於26英呎)本狼超想要他來台灣展出啊！！！凹嗚~~~~~~~~~~~~~！！！(期待之嗥) :wuf_e_howl: 

話不多嗥，各位友狼來看本狼從辜狗搜尋上抓來的圖吧！！！




然後這是本狼找個搜尋圖集連結：【丹佛雕像】──http://www.google.com.tw/search?q=DE...is%3B195%3B600
【阿努比斯】：http://www.google.com.tw/search?rlz=...ml%3B430%3B555

最後本狼送上一張有點18+的圖 :狐狸奸笑: ：
背部全裸，懇請三思後再點進去。

----------


## 狼の寂

哇嗚~  是阿努比斯耶~! :jcdragon-want: 
阿努比斯是世界上少數沒有被描述成窮兇惡極，神話中與狼相關的神吶

胡狼~ OwO咱也很喜歡的說，而且牠們真的超可愛的，有著嬌小的體型，但是牠們遇上鬣狗就很悲劇了...

牠們的叫聲大家一定要聽聽看，整個很逗趣，之前常常在動物星球頻道上看到~   OwO :wuffer_howl:

----------


## CORN庫爾

說到阿努比斯，ＰＭ裡的路卡利歐，其原型就是來自於阿努比斯的樣子呢。
（之前在找資料時看到所以就留意了一下（掩面））

----------

